# Inexperienced Ortho, Pain Mgmt, Neuro and Ambulatory Surgery Center Coder



## msbrowning (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Group,

I just applied for a job that would like a person with experience Ortho, Pain Management, Neuro and Ambulatory Surgery Center. I do not have experience in either but I applied anyways with hopes of getting an interview. I am willing to work unpaid for a period of time just so that I can get the experience and learn the particulars of the office. My questions for the group are as follows: 

1. What is a reasonable time frame to work without being compensated?

2. How do I present this proposal to the hiring manager?

3. As members of the coding community, who is for and who is against working without being compensated and why?


----------



## mbort (Jan 15, 2009)

I do not think that working for "nothing" is appropriate in any situation but perhaps you could approach it by asking for a "less than normal" wage for a 90 day probationary period to prove yourself and then have a set pay increase when the 90 days expire to put you on an appropriate pay scale thereafter.


----------



## msbrowning (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank you. That is a wonderful idea.


----------



## msbrowning (Jan 15, 2009)

Is anyone else willing to offer input/opinions?


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Jan 15, 2009)

I love your attitude of going for it in hopes of gaining experience.   

But in reality a company that is in need of a particular type of coder is going to get a ton of resumes of highly qualified candidates. Most likely they will interview those they are interested in and that they know is experienced and can fill the role with minimal training required.  

What I suggest to get experience is to offer to "intern" for a company that does this type of coding if you think it is the area you wish to work in.


----------



## 007CPC (Jan 15, 2009)

msbrowning said:


> Is anyone else willing to offer input/opinions?



Along with what mbort and KellyCPC/CFE mentioned, working a coding assignment with an absent wage just means: “when the time is right” you need to seek a more lucrative position. If you really want to get a paid coding job, just show the employer they can profit from your coding knowledge. Other wise you are really going to have to get the actual years of experience.


----------

